# Many hundreds of board feet of many types of cut trees..



## JDCII (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello there's a property nearby and they're clearing everything I needed to find out which trees may be good for various projects. Several look to be 50 to 100 years old.

Here are a couple of samples can anybody identify the species for me please?
Thank you!



















More views:


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

Where are you located? The top looks like it could be a northern red oak, the bottom looks a little like maple. It would be easier if we could see the leaves. Either way, get a trailer and start hauling!


----------



## jonnybrophy (Sep 22, 2016)

wow
you are a lucky man!


----------



## JDCII (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey thanks LD I thought of that after leaving was getting dark and was in a hurry.
Already had a conversation with local law enforcement.. But he was looking for someone else and let me keep cutting.
In western Flower Mound area of Texas.

I missed cutting some rounds out of this old monster it was 10 foot OD and 60ft or better when living.
It had been down for several years but they hauled it off when they started the work.

Will grab a leaf for each this weekend for sure.
Thnx again for the input.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Arborday.org has a tree indentification resource.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is another tree identification site: http://www.dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/doctor/doctor.cfm

Another: https://plants.usda.gov/

and another: http://www.oplin.org/tree/


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

My guesses:
Top most pictures right and left … appears to be walnut.
Bottom most picture especially the log in the right of the frame appear to be walnut. 
The 3 pictures in the middle are difficult to tell but I wouldn't rule out walnut either.
Check the surrounding ground for some identifying leaves and especially nuts. Animals would have grab the visible nuts but you may see outer covers or they may be lying under trunks and limbs.
Let us know. 
Exciting. 
Oh … and change your nickname to "Lucky"


----------

